# Orchestra recording session for feature animation movie "Quackerz 3D".



## Dmitry Noskov (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi Сolleagues!

I'd like to share this video from recording session for animation movie "Quackerz 3D" that was shot during one of three days of recordings. Me and my co-composer Alexandre Maslov wrote about 1hr 5min of original music for this film. It'll be released in Russia on February 18th. Also we have great international sellings worldwide, so maybe you'll take a chance to see it someday. )))
Hope you'll like it! There's English subtiles also (original language is Russian).


----------



## dex203 (Apr 26, 2017)

score sounds great, congrats on the recording


----------

